# Question and apology



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to assume that my post got deleted because I was rude. I apologize for that. Anyway, i'll try to be more civil now. This is a completely legitimate question. i took the exam at 8:00 AM in Concord New Hampshire. It was the Massachusetts State police Trooper exam. I just want to know how long I should expect to wait for the results. There were a lot of us there taking it. Any help would be appreciated. i can't wait to be a trooper!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Future - the MSP have not administered a recent exam, other folks told you that. And they wouldn't hold one in New Hampshire.
Are you sure it wasn't the NHSP?
If your fuckin around, don't.

*State Police Exam*
At this time, a date for the next Massachusetts State Police Trooper Entrance Examination has not been scheduled. Please check this website periodically for updated information.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

futuretpr said:


> II just want to know how long I should expect to wait for the results.


I would wait one week, two weeks TOPS. Then call the academy and DEMAND an answer. Make sure you tell them exactly who you are, and what town you are from. I have heard this worked in the past. The troopers at the academy will be more than happy to help you with your results; they aren't that busy any ways.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

There is no way this is a legit post. You are either an idiot or have made a weak attempt at stirring the pot.

*Mechanixman????*


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

How many times must you be told that you *DID NOT* take an exam for the MSP in New Hampshire????


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, you nailed it Rock... Same registration IP.


Delta784 said:


> How many times must you be told that you *DID NOT* take an exam for the MSP in New Hampshire????


 You would think someone using a Comm of Massachusetts IP would know that Delta.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

BIS here I come.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Yep, you nailed it Rock... Same registration IP.
> You would think someone using a Comm of Massachusetts IP would know that Delta.


Good detective work Koz (Albeit easy, being in the lofty position you hold)

You sure you were never a cop????


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I took the south carolina highway patrol test while I was visiting somalia back in 93. they gave it in downtown mogadishu. I am still waiting for a reply, should I call them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

screamineagle said:


> I took the south carolina highway patrol test while I was visiting somalia back in 93. they gave it in downtown mogadishu. I am still waiting for a reply, should I call them?


I'm giving the Michigan State Police exam in my basement this coming Sunday. The fee is $500 (cash only), PM me if interested.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Will there be refreshments?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> I'm giving the Michigan State Police exam in my basement this coming Sunday. The fee is $500 (cash only), PM me if interested.


Are there gonna be girls there?!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Crvtte65 said:


> Will there be refreshments?


All paid participants will receive a juice box and pizza bagel.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Duff112 said:


> Good detective work Koz (Albeit easy, being in the lofty position you hold) You sure you were never a cop????


Nope, I work for Wolfman as an assistant TV repairman...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey I gave your moms the stripper test on the pole in my basement...

EOT.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

SOT said:


> Hey I gave your moms the stripper test on the pole in my basement...
> EOT.


*Did she happen to pass that test?*


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

So what was the rude post that got deleted?


----------

